

Adding Real-Time to Rails With Socket.IO, Node.js and Backbone.js (With Demo) - liamk
http://liamkaufman.com/blog/2012/02/25/adding_real-time_to_rails_with_socket.IO_nodejs_and_backbonejs_with_demo/

======
liamk
(Author here) I'd certainly appreciate feedback from those who have used
pub/sub in large client-side JavaScript applications.

